# Loss of Depth Perception.



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay, so my DP makes my depth perception way off. Everything looks like it's a mile away. Somehow though, I know exactly how far to go. For instance, my water bottle on my desk is sitting about a foot from me, I know this. However, it looks like it's five feet from me. My depth is off, has been for a long time, but like I said, I know the actual depth of things even thought they look off.

Lately that's been changing. The depth of things has somehow been changing. I can't explain it but things will sometimes look closer than they usually do, sometimes further away. It's changing on a regular basis. So far I've backed my car into a fence (loose chain link luckily, no damage done). Almost fallen down the stairs, twisted my ankle walking down a hill, and nearly walked into a wall on a number of times. WTF?

I can deal with things looking far away as long as I know their actual distance, but when it suddenly changes it feels like I'm walking through a fun-house full of warped mirrors. It sucks and I'm getting kinda terrified to drive. Yet, I have to.


----------



## illogik01 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_in_W ... d_syndrome
I experience this daily and yes it can be off putting until you get used to it. I remember when i was a child lying in bed and one instant my body felt like it only cms tall. The very next second my body would feel like it was miles long. I remember walking to school and the ground under my feet would suddenly feel vertical and i was walking directly up.

Try not to ruminate on the actual feelings as that will just make the perceptions of shifting distances stronger. Keep on driving mate, don't let this start you on avoidant behaviour. Hey wish i had more to offer, good luck.


----------



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for that, this is exactly how it feels and I'd never even heard of this. Well, I had DP for years before I found out there was a name for it, too.


> for example a corridor may appear to be very long, or the ground may appear too close.


This happens almost daily now, I am 6'1 and often feel like I'm 2' lately. I also feel very heavy to myself. Sometimes when I walk upstairs my body feels like it's 700 pounds. I wonder if this relates to that too. It's very annoying more than anything.


----------

